# publicidad molesta



## celoks

Hola,

Suelo utilizar el wordreference y lo considero una herramienta muy util.
Entiendo la necesidad de la publicidad, pero creo que siguen abusando de las posibilidades de la internet.

Me molesta que siempre que paso el ratón por encima la pelicula se engrandece y tengo que clicar para cerrarlo. pero vale, no pasa nada.
Lo que si que se vuelve por demás aburrido, es que al querer tener dos ventanas abiertas, la publicidad me impide totalmente el uso del wordreference. Al tenerla en mitad de la pantalla, con otro programa abierto minimizado en la otra mitad, la publicidad del wordreference se vuelve enorme y no me permite siquiera hacer la buqueda. esto me está pasando con el anuncio de "Nissan".

gracias por la atención,
célia barros


----------



## johnnylavid

Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Celia, y creo que es lógico que haya publicidad en la página de Wordreference, pero la publicidad actual ES ABUSIVA y se extiende sin que lo pida el usuario sobre el contenido informativo de la página, DETERIORANDO LA CALIDAD DE LAS CONSULTAS DE WORDREFERENCE, DE FORMA MUY MOLESTA PARA LOS USUARIOS.


----------



## mkellogg

Buenas,

En los diccionarios, mi regla es:
Si se abre solo cuando el ratón esta encima del anuncio, tiene que cerar rapidamente cuando se retira el ratón de encima.

Si ves un anuncio que viola esta regla, por favor, hagas clic en "report an inappropriate ad" y sigas los instrucciones.  Así puedo quitar el anuncio para todos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mike,

También me molesta que al entrar en el diccionario francés-español y pasar el ratón sin querer encima de la publicidad de una película ("Soy el número cuatro") se agrande la imagen... y no nos deje ver el diccionario, ¡eso es el colmo!. Y no se va la publicidad, no se cierra sola.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Dentellière

Jamás me ha sucedido esto.

Consulto mucho los Diccionarios por mi trabajo,(No sólo francés -español sino también inglés y portugués) y  ninguna publicidad se me ha presentado jamás en pantalla.

Tampoco entiendo a qué puede deberse el cambio de "Configuración" en los diferentes países; pero, reitero: Nunca me pasó eso

No obstante espero que se solucione para los que tienen problemas

:]


----------



## Almighty Egg

Hola, ahora mismo me está pasando lo mismo con un anuncio de... 
¡yo que se! Es una peli o algo: "Soy el número 4".

He enviado la denuncia según las pautas de la página "report an inapropriate ad" pero no entiendo la pauta número 3:

*3. Important: Send this information: "Ad Network ES-6"

¿que se supone que se tiene que hacer?

Gracias.


*


----------



## mkellogg

He visto los correos y pedido que se quita este anuncio.

Gracias,
Mike


----------



## Almighty Egg

¡Gracias mkellogg!
Pero... ¡Sigue allí! Grrrr...


----------



## chamyto

Es verdad , acabo de ir al diccionario y ahí sigue el anuncio del "número 4 "


----------



## Almighty Egg

Hola foreros,
Por fin se ha ido, ¡para siempre! (espero).
¡Ya soy un experto en esquivar la pestaña de la publicidad con el raton!
¡Gracias!


----------



## Almighty Egg

Hola, 
Por lastima, ha vuelto la publicidad de "soy el número 4", también hemos tenido que soportar otro anuncio para "cheetos", y otro de "adidas". Los tres se vuelven grandes al pasar el ratón por encima, no nos dejen ver el diccionario, y no se cierran solos, hay que cliquear la ventana. 


			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> En los diccionarios, mi regla es:
> Si se abre solo cuando el ratón esta encima del anuncio, tiene que cerar rapidamente cuando se retira el ratón de encima.


.
Me parece bien y lógico, pero por desgracia esto no se está cumpliendo.
Saludos.


----------



## mkellogg

¿Ha vuelto?  ¿Sabes porque nadie ha dado clic en "report an inappropriate ad"?  Es frustrante. Doy una manera de informarme sobre los anuncios y nadie puede usarlo.


----------



## Almighty Egg

Perdona...
yo intenté hacerlo la última vez pero no entendia el paso 3. (ver arriba en este hilo). Si me lo expliques mejor, la proxima vez lo hago como toca.

Gracias,
Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Hola HuevoTodopoderoso.

Quizás una redacción más clara sería útil: 

"Atención: Copie este código e inclúyalo en su reporte."

El código que te aparece incluye la región [ES para España] y el número supongo que es el código del anuncio.

Dentro de algún tiempo se incluirán las instrucciones en varios idiomas, para beneficio de todos los usuarios.


----------



## mkellogg

*3. Important: Send this information: "Ad Network ES-6"*

Significa que cuando envias el correo, hay que poner "Ad Network ES-6" en el correo.Así puedo saber de donde viene el anuncio.

Gracias!


----------



## Almighty Egg

Ah...
Está claro. Vale, pues para la próxima vez, si la hay. 
Ahora mismo no están poniendo los anuncios malos...

Gracias,
Saludos a los dos.


----------



## swift

Mike,

Supposing I need to send a report, where should the "Ad Network" code appear? I would put that information in the subject line. Is that all right? And if so, maybe the instructions could be clearer: "Be sure to put this information in the subject line", or something like this:



> Be sure to use the following heading and put this information in the subject line and in the beginning of the body of the e-mail.


Just the silly question of the week.  

--.--.--.--.--.--

*Ahora la versión española de las instrucciones está disponible.

La version française des instructions est maintenant disponible.*


----------



## pelusita

Hola! 
Suelo usar Wordreference porque me gusta mucho y es muy útil cuando tienes dudas. Sin embargo, después de estar un tiempo casi sin usarlo ahora me veo atosigada con los anuncios. Es un auténtico tormento tener que estar constantemente quitando la publicidad y que encima, cuando le parece, se te abre la página cuando intentas cerrarla. ¿Hay alguna manera de acabar con este calvario? Porque si no creo que dejaré de usarla porque me hace perder mucho tiempo.
Gracias!


----------



## mkellogg

Hola,

Primero, puede ser que su ordenador tiene un virus. Es mejor hacer un scan.  Si siguen los anuncios molestos, haga clic en "Informamos de los anuncios inapropiados" y vamos a investigar. En general, los anuncios no deberan molestar.


----------

